# Material allowed in exam room



## CivilEngMatt (Jul 29, 2010)

I am taking the PE exam in the state of Virginia. Does anyone know if they do not allow certain reference material. More, specific, solved practice problems within a 3-ring binder? I'm not sure if this is considered loose paper.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## outatime2002 (Jul 31, 2010)

3 ring binders are O.K. but make sure you don't have any loose pages in the pockets of the binder. Make sure all your pages are in the rings. All other reference material is acceptable as well. Good Luck!


----------



## CivilEngMatt (Aug 5, 2010)

outatime2002 said:


> 3 ring binders are O.K. but make sure you don't have any loose pages in the pockets of the binder. Make sure all your pages are in the rings. All other reference material is acceptable as well. Good Luck!



Thanks,


----------



## HokieGirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Virginia is fine with you bringing example problems solved. I know some states won't let you bring things like the 6-minute solution books, but Virginia is okay with it.

Make sure you put any of your charts or tables in 3 ring binders, too. A guy taking the exam the same day as me got his psychometric charts confiscated because he didn't have them in a 3 ring binder. And, pencil marks in books are fine in Virginia (at least they were in April). I know I searched high and low to find the answer to that while I was reviewing. Post-it notes are fine for tabs in your books, just don't bring a stack of them.

And, just for reference, you can bring any drinks or snacks you want (except alcohol) but the drinks have to be placed on the floor, not on the table. They'll come by and move it for you if you forget to put it back on the floor.


----------

